# Internet Connected, But Can't Browse



## BPahl88 (Jan 10, 2011)

This is haunted me forever, about a half a year to be exact. Anywho, here's the story.

A half a year ago I got a serious virus and had to do a system recovery. That went sucessful and all but once we tried to get the internet up and running, it wouldn't. I tried and tried but nothing would work. So I left it and had to use a wired connection or my mom's desktop. (Which is a horror. Lol) 

Every so often I had tried, but with no luck. I eventually went to Best Buy about two months and asked them what may be the problem. The guy said that I may not have installed the drivers from my manufacture's website. So I went home and did. That's about when I was able to get my internet to connect. Yay, right? Wrong. I couldn't browse. And so we're at today. I figured I might as well make this snow day count by trying to get my computer straightened out. I did another restore and that went fine. I went to my manufacture's website and downloaded a few select drivers that had to do with LAN. Before the installation of the drivers, I tried to connect and I couldn't even connect. After I installed them, I was able to connect. Finally I got internet and able to browse! But wait, no I can't.

So I can connect to the internet, but I cannot browse. Great.

Could anyone help me? I'd appriciate it greatly. I'll give you some of my computer info and if you need more, just ask. 

Thanks in advance!

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Manufacturer: Toshiba
Computer Family: Satellite
Series: A135
Model: S4677
Router: NetGear WNR2000
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Again, if you need more, just ask!

Also: My dad's internet works fine and he uses wireless. (Laptop) So it has to be my computer, not the router. Thanks guys! Peace.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

What is listed under Network Adapters in Device Manager? What, if any, warnings or errors are in Device Manager?

Try to connect by both ethernet and wireless and show ...

*Start, Run, CMD, OK* to open a command prompt:
(For Vista or 7 type *CMD* in the Search box after *Start*)

Type the following command:

*IPCONFIG /ALL*

[Note that there is no space between the slash and ALL.]

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.

If necessary use a text file and removable media to copy the results to a computer with internet access.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

i suspect the virus may still be the issue 
BUT 
Do you have a firewall on the PC - or ever had on the PC - Norton , mcafee etc

lets see and do quite a few things
1) Device manager screen shot - see below 
2) Connect to router by a cable - so we can eliminate and wireless type issues - see below
3) do a tcp/ip reset - see below
4) lets see an ipconfig /all - see below
5) Lets see some ping tests -see below
6) next - if still cannot surf the web - lets try in safemode - as the PC starts keep tapping F8 a menu appears choose safemode with networking 
7) repeat all the ipconfig /all and ping tests and post back here
8) if still not working - start normally and check the services - see below and post back results 
9) The virus may have set a proxy - control panel > internet options > connection tab> lan settings > whats there

quite a bit there - ........ any issues just post back and we can take one step at a time

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
* {ipconfig /all} *
If you cannot access the internet with this PC, then you will need to paste the results into something like notepad and then copy onto a machine that can access the internet and post results here
We would like to see the results from ipconfig /all post back the results here
-> Start 
-> _(XP - enter the following in the RUN box)_
*cmd /k ipconfig /all*
-> _(Vista or Windows 7 - enter the following in the Search box)_
*cmd /k ipconfig /all*

A black box will appear on the screen - 
rightclick in the box
select all
enter
control key + C key - to copy

then reply here and 
control key + V to paste
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
* {Ping Tests} *
If you cannot access the internet with this PC, then you will need to paste the results into something like notepad and then copy onto a machine that can access the internet and post results here

Start> Run {search bar in Vista}> CMD to open a DOS window and type:

Type the following command 
*Ping* {plus the number thats shown against the default gateway shown in above ipconfig /all}
Post back the results
rightclick in the box
select all
enter
control key + C key - to copy
then reply here and 
control key + V to paste

Type the following command
*Ping google.com*
Post back the results
rightclick in the box
select all
enter
control key + C key - to copy
then reply here and 
control key + V to paste

Type the following command
*Ping 209.183.226.152*
post back results
rightclick in the box
select all
enter
control key + C key - to copy
then reply here and 
control key + V to paste
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
* {run Xirrus Wi-Fi Inspector} Download and install*
If you cannot access the internet with this PC, then you will need to copy the program across to the faulty PC

http://www.xirrus.com/library/wifitools.php
Direct link to the program is here http://www.xirrus.com/library/wifi_download_redirect.php
Then run and install the program 
if you get an error - You need NET Framework installed for the WiFi Inspector to function.

Run the program

post a screen shot of the program running - if there are a lot of networks showing can you click on "networks" top lefthand area - so we can see all the network information, and also post which network "Adapter Name" (1st column) is yours on the list

To post a screen shot of the active window, hold the Alt key and press the PrtScn key. Open the Windows PAINT application and Paste the screen shot. You can then use PAINT to trim to suit, and save it as a JPG format file. 
To upload it to the forum, open the full reply window and use the Manage Attachments button to upload it here.
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
* {Device Manager} *
Post back the results in device manager
If you cannot access the internet with this PC, then you will need to copy the program across to the faulty PC
Start > control Panel {Vista set to classic view}> system > {Vista, device manager on left hand side} {XP hardware Tab, device manager button} > 
windows 7
start > control panel> System and Security> Device Manager

*network adaptors, click on the + * > post back the devices listed there
are there any ! ? or X

post a screen shot of the device manager - network adapters

To post a screen shot of the active window, hold the Alt key and press the PrtScn key. Open the Windows PAINT application and Paste the screen shot. You can then use PAINT to trim to suit, and save it as a JPG format file. 
To upload it to the forum, open the full reply window and use the Manage Attachments button to upload it here
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*

(From a JohnWill post)

*TCP/IP stack repair options for use with Vista/Windows 7. *

Start, Programs\Accessories and *right click on Command Prompt, select "Run as Administrator" *to open a command prompt.

_Note: Type only the text in *bold* for the following commands._

Reset WINSOCK entries to installation defaults: *netsh winsock reset catalog*

Reset IPv4 TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ipv4 reset reset.log*

Reset IPv6 TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ipv6 reset reset.log*

Reboot the machine.

If you receive the message 
*The requested operation requires elevation.
The please open the command prompt as administrator - as requested above 
Start, Programs\Accessories and right click on Command Prompt, select "Run as Administrator" to open a command prompt.

Post back the results here 
rightclick in the box
select all
enter
control key + C key - to copy
then reply here and 
control key + V to paste

------------------------------------------------------------------------
(From a JohnWill post)

TCP/IP stack repair options for use with Windows XP with SP2/SP3.

Start, Run, CMD to open a command prompt:

In the command prompt window that opens, type type the following commands:

Note: Type only the text in bold for the following commands.

Reset TCP/IP stack to installation defaults, type: netsh int ip reset reset.log

Reset WINSOCK entries to installation defaults, type: netsh winsock reset catalog

Reboot the machine.

Post back the results here 
rightclick in the box
select all
enter
control key + C key - to copy
then reply here and 
control key + V to paste
------------------------------------------------------------------------

------------------------------------------------------------------------
{Services} 
post back the status - started/stopped and automatic/manual
Check your Services are Started on all PCs: 

COM+ Event System (for WZC issues)
Computer Browser
DHCP Client
DNS Client
Network Connections
Network Location Awareness
Remote Procedure Call (RPC)
Server
TCP/IP Netbios helper
Wireless Zero Configuration (XP wireless configurations only)
WLAN AutoConfig (Vista wireless configurations only)
Workstation

Note: You can check the services in Control Panel, Administrative Tools, Services.

All of these services should be started, and their startup type should be automatic (or perhaps manual).

If a service is not running, open it's properties and check the dependencies. Check each of the dependencies and see which one is preventing the service from running.

Checking the event log is also a good idea here, there may be clues to what is failing.
Start > control panel > administrative tools > event Viewer

------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## friz (Jun 25, 2007)

Had same problem on Toshiba Laptop. Norton 360 had expired, so I ran their uninstall. It didn't complete properly (as I found out later). Did all the netsh reset, etc, to no avail.
Booted on Linux CD, browsed fine, so no hardware problem.
Finally after seeing several threads about using the Norton Uninstall, did it, re-booted, could browse just fine.

Thanks for the ideas.


----------

